# I can't turn off Auto Advance



## alanhunt (Jul 18, 2013)

I have Lightroom 5 on a Windows 7 machine. In the Library module, I go to the Photo menu and uncheck Auto Advance. The next time I start Lightroom, Auto Advance is checked. Has anyone seen this kind of behavior? For what it is worth, I started seeing this in LR4 some time after I installed the LR5 beta, but I am not sure whether or not it had anything to do with the beta. 

Thanks,

Alan Hunt


----------



## erro (Jul 18, 2013)

Perhaps you have Caps Lock on? That sets auto advance on. Just turn Caps Lock off.


----------



## alanhunt (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply - that must be it. 

Alan.


----------

